# Problem mit meiner Maus



## Bayar (29. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

wie ihr im Betreff schon lesen könnt, habe ich ein Problem mit meiner Maus. Es geht darum das meine Maus hängt, sprich ich kann sie nicht flüssig bewegen.
Ich habe meinen PC einmal zurückgesetzt und Windows 10 neu installiert. Leider hat das nicht funktioniert. 
Bei meiner Maus handelt es sich um eine Logitech G502.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr da eine Lösung kennt! 

LG


----------



## DaveManCB (29. Mai 2018)

Gib mal deine Hardware im ganzen durch für uns.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Mai 2018)

Hast du die Maus auch mal an einem anderen PC getestet?


----------



## fotoman (29. Mai 2018)

Sauber ist die Maus doch wohl, der Untergrund ist hoffentlich auch für diese Maus geeignet? Lief die Maus denn jemals an dem PC mit identischer Verkabelung und der selben Unterlage? Der Test an einem anderen Rechner und/oder einem anderen Port (hoffentlich direkt am PC) wurde ja schon erwähnt.

Und da sie hoffentlich auch ohne Spezialtreiber funktioniert, würde ich einfach mal Linux von CD boten bevor ich wegen einer Maus meinen PC neu aufsetze.


----------



## Bayar (6. Juni 2018)

Ich habe die Maus auch an anderen Computern getestet und da funktioniert alles perfekt, sprich an der Maus an sich sollte es nicht liegen. 
Hier meine Hardware:

Mainboard: Z170 Pro Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher: Hyper X DDr4 16 GB Ram Dual Kit
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 1070
Prozessor: i5-6500
SSD: Crucial SSD 250GB
Maus: Logitech G502
Tastatur: Sharkoon SkillerPro
Betriebssystem: Windows 10


----------

